# Barschhegene selber bauen



## mathei (9. März 2012)

hey, ich habe diverse kleinteile und dachte mir barschhegenen selber zu bauen. welchen knoten würdet ihr für den seitenarm empfehlen. danke schon mal im vorraus.|wavey:


----------



## Josef87 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Barschhegene selber bauen*

Hallo Mathei, die gleichen wie hier zum Flechenhegene binden verwendet werden http://www.felchenfischer.ch/4761.html

Viel Erfolg beim basteln.

Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## mathei (9. März 2012)

*AW: Barschhegene selber bauen*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Hallo Mathei, die gleichen wie hier zum Flechenhegene binden verwendet werden http://www.felchenfischer.ch/4761.html
> 
> Viel Erfolg beim basteln.
> 
> ...


 
danke , mal schauen, ob ich das mit meinen wurstfingern und schlechten augen hinbekomme.:q

gruss mathias


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. März 2012)

*AW: Barschhegene selber bauen*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> danke , mal schauen, ob ich das mit meinen wurstfingern und schlechten augen hinbekomme.:q
> 
> gruss mathias


 


Mathias,#h

wenn die Finger nicht wollen,dann nimm ein gutes 
Heringspaternoster.:m


----------



## thanatos (10. März 2012)

*AW: Barschhegene selber bauen*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Mathias,#h
> 
> wenn die Finger nicht wollen,dann nimm ein gutes
> Heringspaternoster.:m




würde ich auch empfehlen,aber überlege ,wie viel Haken bzw wieviel Anbißstellen
du an deiner Angel haben darfst .Bei uns sind pro Angel nur
eine erlaubt.Habe es aber auch schon mal probiert,war nicht
sehr effektiv ,ein guter Spinner bringt mehr.


----------



## mathei (10. März 2012)

*AW: Barschhegene selber bauen*

war heute mit nen kollegen angeln. er hat seitenarmperlen genommen.sa echt top aus. die werde ich mir besorgen. ist gut zu montieren.


----------



## teddy- (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschhegene selber bauen*

hallo banzkower #h

falls es dich noch interessiert ich bau meine barschhe. auch selber für den seitenarm nehm ich die springerschlaufe von der schlaufe schneidest du den oberen ab und schon hast du ein seitenarm 

hir mal ein link im achten feld weiter unten ist der mit video

ps damit haben wir schon 70ger hechte raus bekommen 

gruß stephan


----------



## mathei (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschhegene selber bauen*

hey stephan.
der link ist nicht dabei.
hab mir die ( kreuz )perlen besorgt. funzt ganz gut.
gruss mathias


----------



## teddy- (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschhegene selber bauen*

ohh sorry aber die seite ist echt gut viele gute knoten 

http://www.angelknotenpage.de/


----------



## teddy- (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschhegene selber bauen*

kreuzperlen muß ich mal goggggeln


----------



## teddy- (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschhegene selber bauen*

nichts gefunden wo gibs die den oder sind die für drahtseitenarme


----------



## mathei (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschhegene selber bauen*

ich schau mal nach


----------



## mathei (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschhegene selber bauen*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Jenzi-Kreuzperlen-Einhanger-Pilk-Beads-10-Stuck-/140713523373?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Haken_Vorf%C3%A4cher_Wirbel&hash=item20c32df8ad

sowas mein ich


----------



## teddy- (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschhegene selber bauen*

ok danke 

für dicke schnürre bestimmt nicht schlecht aber für barsch werd ich wohl weiter die schlaufe nehmen 

petri


----------



## teddy- (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschhegene selber bauen*

weiß vieleicht noch jemand wo ich im netz langschenklige dünne haken herbekomme so etwa 25 *10 mm

danke


----------



## daci7 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschhegene selber bauen*

Such mal nach dem "VMC Aalgreifer", der sollte was für dich sein!
Sowas zB.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/100-VMC-Butt...rt_Haken_Vorfächer_Wirbel&hash=item3cc78397fb


----------



## mathei (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschhegene selber bauen*



teddy- schrieb:


> ok danke
> 
> für dicke schnürre bestimmt nicht schlecht aber für barsch werd ich wohl weiter die schlaufe nehmen
> 
> petri


war nur ein bespiel. gibt es in verschiedenen grössen.#h


----------



## hechti666 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschhegene selber bauen*

Hallo aus der Nachbarschaft!
Barsch-Hegenen, nettes Thema!
Seit etwa 2 Jahren bin ich auch mit dem Thema beschäftigt, schon erstaunlich was alles so an Fisch an die Hegenen geht, Barsche in stattlichen Größen, Weißfisch quer durch den Garten und das Beste waren dieses Jahr meine ersten zwei Maränen!:q
Auf Barsch haben sich Nymphen in Neon Farben und Nachbildungen von Bachflohkrebsen/Wasserasseln bewährt!
Gebunden werden die Hegenen von mir selbst mit 0,22 Fluorocarbon, dünneres wird von den Barschen zerlegt.
Aus welchen Komponenten bestehen eure Hegenen?


----------



## teddy- (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschhegene selber bauen*



daci7 schrieb:


> Such mal nach dem "VMC Aalgreifer", der sollte was für dich sein!
> Sowas zB.
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/100-VMC-Butt-Aal-Brandungshaken-Vorfacher-9144-BK-Gr-1-mit-Bonus-Angebot-/261045327867?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_Haken_Vorf%C3%A4cher_Wirbel&hash=item3cc78397fb




das sind genau die haken die ich suche leider gibs die nicht in der größe wie ich sie haben möchte oder zumindest hab ich sie nicht gefunden 

ich verwende jetzt auch butthaken aber 6 stück 2,80 euro das ist mir ein bissel zu teuer

gruß


----------



## teddy- (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschhegene selber bauen*

@hechti666

0,22 fluorocarbon 
wirbelkarabiener
haken größe 6-4

köder fast nur twister gelegentlich mal maden

gruß


----------



## Kretzer83 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschhegene selber bauen*

Barsch: 18er-25er Mono,
Felchen: 14er Mono
Äsche: 25er Mono (auf sehr große Distanz mit 40g Tiroler Hölzl)


Knoten: Springerknoten, aufgeschnitten (hält besser als Chirurgenknoten) Wobei auch der geht, oder 8-er Knoten (den verwende ich fürs Felchenfischen).

Die Nyphen oder Haken für Twister mache ich mit nem Nymphen- bzw. Streamer Knoten fest. der ist zwar etwas aufwändiger aber hat sich bei mir beim Felchenfischen absolut bewährt. Der Schlaufe ist rund und kein Schlitz!! Nymphen sind absolut beweglich, auch bei dickerer Schnur, einfach mal ausprobieren!

Unten entweder Wirbel oder große Schlaufe für Blei, oder im Fließgewässer 'nem Tiroler Hölzl (kaum Hängergefahr und es hoppelt über den Grund (Äsche)).


----------



## Bulettenbär (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Barschhegene selber bauen*



teddy- schrieb:


> weiß vieleicht noch jemand wo ich im netz langschenklige dünne haken herbekomme so etwa 25 *10 mm
> 
> danke



http://www.ebay.de/itm/FISHING-HOOK...4?pt=UK_WSJL_Wholesale_GL&hash=item3cc7ff5fe6


----------

